# Cribbing Supplements



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Does he actually crib, like... sucking air, or does he chew wood? Chewing is an opener for cribbing, and Quitt will work for chewing, but I don't actually know that much about cribbing. Good luck though!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Nope he is a full on cribber, ive checked and i do have videos. 
Sadly. But he was a rescue i took in, on october 31st, i bought him off the meat buyers, otherwise he would have gone for human consumption in europe.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like cribbing supplements! they made a horse I know really sick!! I know that collars aren't nice either but i think that they work really well


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ maybe he was fed to much of the product ? 
It also depends on what it was the horse was being fed as a supplement. 

He will be getting a collar, but im looking specifically for a supplement to help prevent cribbing or for the digestive system, since cribbing is mostly based on the stomach etc, digestive system.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, the thing with cribbing, is that it usually STARTS as a digestive problem{But can come from boredom-- causing digestive problems). So even after the digestive problem is fixed, unless it was caught early or the horse was not a big cribber. From what I've heard of Indigo, I'd call him an established cribber, so he'll need his collar despite any supplements, which may or may not actually help, depending on his reason for cribbing.

tl;dr: He will likely never stop.

If you are getting stuff for ulcers, I'd say to keep with that.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i would try the ulcers stuff and see if that works before putting him on any other stuff 
ive heard of a product called: green clay... ive never used it but my friend has for her cribber, and i think it just helps the stomach adn stops them from cribbing.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I may be adopting a QH weanling that is a full on cribber already (started about 4 months ago). My plan for him is to hit him with dac 911 paste orally for 5 days (and I will begin adding the powder dac 911 into his feed at the same time). I will then hit him with a 5 day "powerpack" of fenbendazole. And two weeks later I will deworm with Equimaxx (ivermec/praziquantal).

He will be gradually switched from Seminole feed to Triple Crown Growth. I will also move him to a seven acre pasture that I have rented. He will be out with at least two of my other horses. Currently he is out on about an acre with about 7 other weanlings.

Everything I have researched says that he will probably not quit cribbing at this point, but the above changes "may" lessen the occurance and duration of his sessions. But figure that any time he is in an "unhappy" environment he will likely crib.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Cribbing has been associated with gastric ulcers. So since the main thing recommended for both horses that crib and horses with ulcers is turnout with free-choice forage that is the place to start. If you can feed alfalfa hay as a portion of that diet, it may help reduce stomach pain if that is what is causing the problem. The other thing to do is to remove grains from the diet and go with a forage based diet. 

There are lots of supplements on the market but they do not deal with the main problem. Even the ulcer supplements on the market are simply short-term paliatives and don't actually treat the problem. U-gard and the other antacid products give relief for no more than an hour after dosing. So rather than spend alot of money on supplements you would do well to discuss the possibility of gastric ulcers and appropriate treatments with your vet.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The best way to prevent cribbing is to give a horse as much turnout as possible, preferably 24/7 with just stall time to eat concetrates, along with free choice hay. A good mineral salt block and a balanced "meal" to go with his hay. I don't like horse feeds or grains, so I use hay pellets with vitamins. I find the horses gain and maintain weight better on a no-grain/feed diet. I use grass hay and alfalfa pellets with vitamins and flax (for fat).

Only give him ulcer meds if you're sure he has ulcers.

Alfalfa products are good for ulcer-prone horses as the high calcium content acts as a buffer for the stomach.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I only give him small amounts of grain in his diet. 
He is Turned out 24/7
I am not looking for advice on cribbing, as i have already done lots of research about it, im just looking for supplements to add to his diet, as an extra boost with helping prevent it. 
Not to sound rude, thank you for all who have put the time to reply in this, about cribbing, but I AM NOT looking for advice about it, im sure you havent looked at my threads regarding my horse. 

He is not stalled, turned out 24/7, has small amounts of grain etc, will be getting a cribbing collar, has a large salt block, As mentioned, i am just looking for something to add to give me a hand with this. 

I am not administering the medicine until he gets scoped out by my vet.


Thank you for the above replys (Sorry if i seem a bit snippy, im not in the best mood today)


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Besides ulcers, cribbing is often just a common vice. First of all, as others have said, make sure he is getting proper nutrients. There is a cribber in my barn, and no matter how well she is fed, she still cribs. Her owner has figured out the best solution is to preoccupy her with a hay net, like this: http://www.yuandong-rope.com/products/hay%20net.jpg It takes them a good hour or two to get through a full hay net, which is an hour or two where the horse won't be cribbing. It is also a good choice because it is closer to the basic grazing model, small amounts of food constantly.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cribbing can be just a habit. No amount of supplements and medication may help. Collars work great in a lot of cases. Free to eat muzzle can also work well, if the horse has to grab something with their mouth to crib.

Good luck!


----------



## Canopach01 (Sep 8, 2009)

A cribber is going to crib - miracle collar may be your best chance but even after wearing this for a while he will learn to crib. I have aTB that would rather crib than eat hay. He takes a bite of grain and takes a bit out of his stall until he finishes his food. He is on a senior diet and is turned out 24/7. Dont waste your money on supplements. This TB has been treated for ulcers. The only thing i did for him is put up a big round post in his pasture and let him chew on that so he stops chewing on everything else. I am sure since you have done research online you probably have come across the surgical option to fixing a cribber. NOT always succesful in an older horse but a great option for a youngster. My bad and only cribber in the barn did not crib when I got him off the racetrack, this is a habit he picked up from a barn mate that I was boarding for a friend of mine for one summer. Drives me nuts!!! Good Luck and also get the fleece covers for your miracle collar as your horse may receive sores from the pressure of the collar.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Thank you above posters. 
I dont really want to be taking the surgical option, but i know with time im hoping i can live with cribbing, 

I read on the internet that Cribbing actually cannot be learned from pasture mates. 

My only concern about the collar is that i heard horses can suffocate when excersized if leaving the collar on ( well obviously lol, i would of course take it off! ) but what about when they frolic around the field and run around and play etc? i wouldnt want him to start running and playing and than suffocate from it.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My soon to be BIL dropped off a few of his racing thoroughbreds this past July. Most of them are cribbers <shudders> but one of them is so bad that she would rather crib than eat and was slowly losing weight because of it. We put a cribbing collar on her and it's made a HUGE difference. She's actually gaining weight and you can actually watch her eat instead of sitting there cribbing on a pole or the fence or the watering tank.

Wishing you lots of luck with your cribber and that you find something that will help.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im glad that there is progress with her  

He is a continuos cribber, Like my dad put electric fencing around the top of the fences, so he wouldnt crib, (Since he almost pulled some of our posts out, and that would have created, lots of loose run around horses) 
Anyways, I havent seen him crib recently, but last i saw him crib on the water tank. 
i cant keep 24/7 watch on his soo yeah. 
But he does rather eat than crib which is a good thing


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ Thank you above posters.
> I dont really want to be taking the surgical option, but i know with time im hoping i can live with cribbing,
> 
> I read on the internet that Cribbing actually cannot be learned from pasture mates.
> ...


I have never heard of a horse suffocating with a collar. I had a cribber and he was turned out with his no problem. He was a hyperactive TB gelding, so he did lots of running around with it.

His collar was a standard cribbing collar, not a miracle collar.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Im glad that there is progress with her
> 
> He is a continuos cribber


Meant to say 
He ISNT a continuous cribber. 

Anyways, 

thank you to the above poster, ive actually heard of it on some threads, but that was because the person was excersizing the horse like riding it and never took the collar off. 
Im just curious if that can happen if he is in the field since he is on 24/7 turnout, because he is at my house we dont have a barn or a fancy facility you know ?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If it was a possibility, we would hear about more cases. There are plenty of cribbers with collars on who live outside in large paddocks or pastures a lot of the time.


----------

